

Lonelygirl15 team gets $5 million in venture capital - alex_c
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/17/lonelygirl15-team-gets-5-million-venture-capital

======
aupajo
Read the tooltip of the second image in that article :)

I laughed.

~~~
asmosoinio
This one?

[http://venturebeat.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/04/lonelygirl...](http://venturebeat.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/04/lonelygirl2-249x300.jpg)

My FireFox says: "Alternative Text: Missing". Am I missing out on something
great?

~~~
Goladus
'lonelygirl2'

It's potentially humorous.

------
jcromartie
Yet another hilarious Bubble 2.0 investment mistake. Didn't we just see a
whole slew of articles about how Google can't even make money on YouTube? Do
they really think lonelygirl will be the next Hannah Montana or something?
Maybe they're shooting for a web-to-TV move like Quarterlife made (which by
most indications is a pathetic flop).

